# I am new rep for dead center archery



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

I am new rep. for DEAD CENTER ARCHERY PRODUCTS in Missouri, Northern Arkansas, Western Tenn. Western Kentucky, and the Southwest corner of Ill.
Todd products are the result of very fine craftsmanship. and very reasonably priced also. So guy's pm me so we can try and get your Dealers to carry Todd's products. And dealers pm me and we will see about getting you setup as soon as we can, with the Stabilizers and quick disconnect/w adjustable arm. v-bars. riser mounts. and other fine products from DEAD CENTER ARCHERY.
THANK YOU

link: http://deadcenterarchery.com/


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome to the team.....:darkbeer:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes sir*



bigdogarcher said:


> Welcome to the team.....:darkbeer:


thank you, very much big dog. would like to see this fine product get into alot of pro shops.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Good luck glad to have you with us.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks*

thank you 4x4. i believe todd has some nice product and i believe will do very down here in this part of the country. glad to be part of the team. :thumbs_up
thanks again


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

one more bump for the night


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*dead center*

best way to get it out is to talk to people here on At. I just ordered all new stabs and side bars from Todd. After he set my bow up at worlds last year, his stuff is the only thing I put on my bows. I see people on 3d course but the problem is you either talk to the group ahead or behind you , unless your hanging around the clubhouse after the shoot.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Fine Product*

These Stabs are some very fine product with some fine craftsmanship. take look.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*awesome product*

product that helps win the indoor IBO Championships in Harrisburb,Pa. FEB. 13TH-14TH 2010. 
Congrats to the winners.
Dealers lets get this awesome product in those shops i am starting to slow getting around to some of you. but if you want them sooner you need to pm me and lets get them in your shop faster. and guy's if your does not carry this product you need to get with them to do so.
thank you
Good Hunting & Happy Trails


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

ya they look awsome and shoot awsome the best Stabilizers out on the maket and very nice people at dead center :star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## ajohnston78 (Feb 17, 2008)

ttt for a great guy to deal with fast shipping great prices and top notch quality dont think you will find a better guy to deal with


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Good to see another Rep !!!*



drenalinxt said:


> I am new rep. for DEAD CENTER ARCHERY PRODUCTS in Missouri, Northern Arkansas, Western Tenn. Western Kentucky, and the Southwest corner of Ill.
> Todd products are the result of very fine craftsmanship. and very reasonably priced also. So guy's pm me so we can try and get your Dealers to carry Todd's products. And dealers pm me and we will see about getting you setup as soon as we can, with the Stabilizers and quick disconnect/w adjustable arm. v-bars. riser mounts. and other fine products from DEAD CENTER ARCHERY.
> THANK YOU
> 
> link: http://deadcenterarchery.com/


*Congrats to you as a Rep for DCAP. I am the New England Region Rep. Hope to meet you at a shoot sometime soon. I am looking very forward to the honor of selling and promoting the Products that have brought better shooting and stability to my archery game. I had the chance to meet a good bunch of DCAP shooters at the OSEG shoot in MA over the weekend....Especially Charlie....he is a very talented young shooter from NH. He shot very well and his Products gave him the confidence and edge heneeded to perform so well. Thanks again to Todd for producing such a finely crafted and well designed line of products.

www.deadcenterarchery.com*


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*yes i agree*

Todd makes some well and very crafted stabilizers, and i am also very proud and honored to be repin his product. i have started get people interested in them because they are so well crafted. I am also in the works with Todd on a deal that could very well be a sweet thing. Hope it will work for both of us all the way around.


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:bump2:


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*DeadCenterArchery.com*

*:bump::thumbs_up*


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks guy's helping keep Todd's product on top here on ArcheryTalk. :thumbs_up


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Best Stabilizers in the business*

*Get the Dead center Archery products to the top:shade:*


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Aim Dead Center....


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome aboard. And I sent ya a PM..


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*got it*

sent one back to ya!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*

*now thats dead on*


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## bhummer47 (Dec 12, 2008)

when do you get to tn


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Be sure to check out the new camo stabilizers @ www.deadcenterarchery.com


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Dead on.....Dead Steady...Dead Level...Dead Center Archery Products*



deadcenterslady said:


> Be sure to check out the new camo stabilizers @ www.deadcenterarchery.com


*There is no substitute for the best !! DCAP is the best stabilizer product on the market.*


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bump for an awesome guy and outstanding service.:darkbeer:


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank You Engee My Friend. You are a good man. And you will like this product alot. Todd is a great craftsman and makes quality product. :thumbs_up


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Donnie, I am really looking forward to putting the stabilizers through their paces!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

bump bump bump for great product and great ppl


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbs_up check out the new camo stabs on the website.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump up*

bump up for a great product. awesome craftsmanship:thumbs_up


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Back to page 1!:thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

cant wait for those stabs to get to Africa and the article gets done for the magazine over there, thanks for all of your help on this adventure.


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hey Thanks*

Thanks Buddy
Sorry i have not been on here in couple weeks. in the middle of editing and producing a hog hunting video for my personal shop. It is turning out very awesome.
And yes i am excited as well to see your product take off in Africa too buddy.
Thanks


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bump*

Bump for a great product. Hey guy's you really need to get these stabs into your local shops, and Dealers you all need to carry these stabs, Dead Center Archery Products are an awesome product and fine craftsmanship wll not be disappointed.
Thank You To All
Good Hunting & Happy Trails


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*bump*

A bump up for a great product


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

Back to the top for a great product! Staff shooter shirts are available! T-shirts in gray or pink also available!...:thumbs_up


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

back to page 1!:dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

gotta be on page 1!:rockband::jam::RockOn:


----------

